# Any idea what these are for?



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Ok, I am onto my second laptop case in the last few months, & they both come with these small velcro loops in a plastic bag. I am not sure what they are for though...

Any ideas?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Keeping wires tidy.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I thought that, but why do you want a wire-tidy in a bag?

They seem a bit pointless to be honest

Edit: What I meant is, it would be quicker to just sling them in the bag & then untangle them <if necessary>, rather than putting the fiddly little things on, & then taking them off..


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

But it's nice to have the choice


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Very true


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I think they go around your warning triangle and secure it to the boot.

Not sure what they do on a laptop tho.


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

on my laptop case they are attached to the inside of the case to hold the laptop firmly in place when it is in the bag. Possibly yours should be attached to the inside of the bag somewhere??


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

If you don't want them I'll take them off your hands... really useful items, great for holding cables in place, and even better for when you need to change the cabels around (get fed up with using zip ties and having to cut them when I change my network).


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

James, I have seen these before.....they are c*ck rings for small people ;D


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Useful having someone who has investigated the smaller sizes on the forum


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

Yep ! Thats what there are 4 but watch out if you wear them for long periods as the rash can be nasty. 

Oh! and they can be used for practising your Star Trek salute " Live long and prosper" if you tie one around your Index and middle finger and your ring finger and pinky ..

For sure


----------

